# Switch-Sattelstütze-Dämpfer?



## Marc T. (9. September 2004)

Hi,

kurze Frage die mich gerade beschäftigt. Ich bekomme demnächst ein Switch SL in Coil/Coil Version.
Wie viel cm müssen in etwa Platz bleiben zwischen Dämpfer und Sattelstütze?

Ich denke ich werde bei 1,80cm und dem 18Zoll Rahmen zwar eh eine Teleskopstütze montieren müssen, aber die Platzfrage beschäftigt mich seit gestern irgendwie brennend.

Danke im Vorraus!

@Phil:Many thanks for your support, the switch will reach me next week


----------



## Phil Claus (9. September 2004)

Hi Marc,

I am glad, that I could assist you in finding the right Switch for you - have fun with it.

Sattelstütze - Teleskopsattelstützen sind okay, aber wie weit können Sie herausstehen? Diese Toleranz ist von Bike zu Bike und Rahmengrösse zu Rahmengrösse verschieden, z.B. 16.5" hat weniger Toleranz als 18".

Bei meinen Bikes verfahre ich immer wie folgt:

Ausbau der Feder und Komprimierung des Dämpfers. Dadurch erkenne ich die maximale Auszugstiefe meines Seatposts bevor es zum Kontakt kommt.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## summit (9. September 2004)

Marc T. schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel cm müssen in etwa Platz bleiben zwischen Dämpfer und Sattelstütze?


Das hintere Dämpferauge beschreibt einen Radius und hebt sich und den Dämpfer dabei leicht nach oben. Mit 10 mm Abstand bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Wenn Du es genau wissen willst Feder ausbauen bzw. Luft ablassen und die Anhebestrecke am möglichen Berührungspunkt mit der Sattelstütze bei max. Federweg vermessen.





			
				Marc T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ich werde bei 1,80cm und dem 18Zoll Rahmen zwar eh eine Teleskopstütze montieren müssen, aber die Platzfrage beschäftigt mich seit gestern irgendwie brennend.


Am 18" Rahmen bleiben Dir max 6cm Verstellweg, wenn Du Deinen Rahmen in der hohen Position nicht gefährden willst. Auf einer FR-Tour ist das zu wenig. Welchen Innendurchmesser hat den das Sitzrohr von Deinem Switch SL? Für 26,8 mm gibts nämlich keine Teleskopstützen.

Armin


----------



## Phil Claus (9. September 2004)

Hi Armin,

das Switch SL hat einen Seatpost Diameter von 30.9mm.


----------



## Marc T. (9. September 2004)

Hi,

danke für eure schnellen Antworten.

Phil meines Wissens hast du ja unter anderem ein Switch. Kommen die 10mm Abstand ungefähr hin? Eine ca. Angabe reicht mir eigentlich schon.

Danke und Gruss,
Marc


----------



## summit (9. September 2004)

OK Phil, 30.9mm erleichtert die Angelegenheit. Hab bislang aber keine Erfahrungen, ob Teleskopstützen grundsätzlich was taugen. Ich poste meine Lösung für 26,8mm hier dann mal, wenn sie fertig ist...

Armin


----------



## nibbler (9. September 2004)

Teleskopsattelstütze ist super!! Habe die Titec Knock Scoper am Bighit, Durchmesser 30,9


----------



## Phil Claus (9. September 2004)

Hi Marc,

My seatpost ends with the seat tube. I suffer on the way up, but I do not need to stop on the technical stuff/DH.


----------



## Marc T. (9. September 2004)

Hi Phil,

thanks a lot. I will wait until i can ride my Switch at my home trails and i will see how it works. But i think i will handle it as you, i like the clean look of a normal seatpost and i`ve bought the switch to go freeriding an not to make records at the way uphill.   

Danke auch an die anderen!

Gruss Marc


----------



## flo_bass (12. September 2004)

@ Armin Mann
auf die Lösung bin ich gespannt, ich hab's auch versucht aber keine Lösung gefunden: 26,8 is halt scho a bissl dünn


----------



## summit (12. September 2004)

flo_bass schrieb:
			
		

> @ Armin Mann
> auf die Lösung bin ich gespannt, ich hab's auch versucht aber keine Lösung gefunden: 26,8 is halt scho a bissl dünn


Es wird keine Teleskoplösung, auch keine Stütze-Hülse-Stütze-Reihenschaltung, sondern eine Art Köcher: 26,8-Stützenrohr wird voll im Sitzrohr versenkt (-> max. Sicherheit für den Rahmen). Hinter den ca. 20 cm Überstand von diesem Stützenrohr wird parallel ein Stück Rahmenrohr fixiert (voraussichtlich Schellenlösung -> keine Materialschwächung durch Schweißen). In diesem zweiten Sitzrohr (wieder mit Schnellspanner) steckt dann die gekürzte 26,8-Sattelstütze für den DH. Neben der passenden Sitzhöhe bekomme ich so für den Uphill auch gleichzeitig ein paar cm mehr ORL.

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

